

Congratulations PG on the coming child - trickjarrett

I wish you both all the joy and blessings which a child brings. The up side is you're used to short nights from the startup lifestyle, so you can pull the night shift with the kid!<p>But in all seriousness, congratulations and I wish you all the best :)
======
fallentimes
Why is everyone just congratulating PG? Livingston is the one who has to carry
it around for 9 months and give birth.

Kidding kidding, but congrats to Jessica too!

~~~
indiejade
Indeed, congrats to Jessica & Mr. PG.

------
igorhvr
Congratulations!

On the humorous side, this reminds me of this story:
<http://edward.oconnor.cx/2005/04/rms>

(Richard Stallman speaks a bit about having children)

The funniest part is:

"It doesn’t take special talents to reproduce, even plants can do it. On the
other hand, contributing to a program like Emacs takes real skill. That is
really something to be proud of.

It helps more people, too."

One more link that made me laugh a lot (again, Stallman):
[http://www.art.net/Studios/Hackers/Hopkins/Don/text/rms-
vs-d...](http://www.art.net/Studios/Hackers/Hopkins/Don/text/rms-vs-
doctor.html)

~~~
davidw
Anyone can have kids, but to raise them well is a hell of a lot of work.

~~~
koningrobot
If it's such a painful hell of a lot of work, why do it? Why have kids if it's
impossible to raise them well?

~~~
sheats
Good thing your parents didn't think that =)

Having a child (I have one) is a big responsibility but the joys far outweigh
the work. I think, for me, the thing that I like the most is it gives me
plenty of opportunities to learn not to be selfish but instead invest my time
and energy into someone else.

And I would submit that it is not impossible to raise them well -- you just
need to approach it the right way and educate yourself on the matter.

Congrats PG! I look forward to your essays on the matter.

~~~
koningrobot
Well, if my parents had thought that, then I wouldn't have to spend fourty
hours a week sitting at a computer like a zombie. And that's just to be able
to survive so that I can do more such work!

As for raising children... It really is impossible to raise them well. Every
decision is a compromise and even if one choice is obviously better, it's just
the lesser of evils. And those evils could have been prevented if the kid
hadn't been born.

(I suppose I'm trolling, but this subject is so near and dear to me that I
can't resist.)

------
fiaz
The ultimate startup

Congrats!

~~~
aaronblohowiak
It is peculiar that we congratulate people on completing a compulsive bodily
function.

~~~
sanj
Except that we're not.

For many of us, the advent and wide deployment of birth control allows us to
choose if and when we decide to procreate. Part of the downside of this is
that we're often waiting until we're older before we decide to have kids.

It'd be inappropriate for me to comment on JL's age, but from experiences
personal and nearby, getting pregnant has the potential to be stressful,
depressing, and exciting. And at times it just doesn't happen.

Congratulations are in order because they've decided to take a chunk of their
lives and time to take responsibility for another human being. And because the
deep-seated happiness that comes from it is a gift worth congratulations.

ps. congrats!

------
steelhive
So, er, this would be an XX/XY-combinator?

------
afri-silicon
Congrats

Here in Kenya, the kids born around now are either Obama (boy or Michelle
(girl)

~~~
herdrick
Really? Even among the Kikuyu and Luhya?

~~~
afri-silicon
All of them, even Kamba, Miji-Kenda, Luhya and many others.By the way, we are
42 tribes in Kenya.

~~~
herdrick
That's pretty amazing. I hope his popularity there lasts. May I ask what's
your tribe?

------
yan
As I said before: pg&jl made someone that will hopefully make something people
want. It'll need to be more than three months though :P

~~~
Prrometheus
And more than $5,000!

------
rman666
Seeing yourself in your child is a most amazing thing, and sometimes a scary
thing because you will then see your parents in yourself (maybe for the first
time). Take tons and tons of pictures, because they grow very fast -- so fast
that time for you will go by faster as you/they get older. Best wishes for a
happy and healthy child, Mom, Dad, and family. Helping with schoolwork can be
worse than changing diapers. When things are rough the first year, remember:
these are the good years!

------
eduardoflores
Congratulations! Expect some change on how you see the world. At least, that
was for me with my two kids. I look forward to read the essays to come...

~~~
xenophanes
What change did you see?

~~~
eduardoflores
I'm a more joyful person now, though more conservative also. Less selfish,
more concerned about the future... and a lot of small changes...

------
grosales
Congrats Paul, wish you the best! How long are you going to wait 'til you
start teaching him/her lisp?

~~~
davidw
I'm personally of the idea to leave kids out of your own profession. If
they're curious and ask questions, sure, show them things and help them
satisfy their interest, but don't push it beyond that. That should hold true
for anything they're curious about, though.

Too early for my daughter in any case; right now in terms of computer
interaction she's limited to watching videos of babies and animals on Youtube,
and attempting to grab and drool on the microphone when we talk with her
grandparents via Skype.

~~~
azanar
I understand the sentiment of not wanting to mold your children's interest by
your own.

But, I think there is a difference between exposing your child to something
you find interesting to see if it interests them too, and pushing your child
to be interested in the things you find interesting. The vibe I got from
grosales post is the former; expose him/her to Lisp, or some other computing
topic, gauge their interest and go from there.

~~~
davidw
Oh, sure, I'd agree with exposing them to as much stuff as possible, showing
them what's out there, and obviously that includes what you know best.

------
axod
Congrats :) Kids are just awesome...

------
sarosh
I will deviate a bit and also wish Jessica a warm congratulations from the
whole HN community. I'm sure we will have to do some kind of gift at some
point....

~~~
fallentimes
We're on it.

~~~
sanj
If I may suggest: <http://www.cafepress.com/clevercuties.36038469>

------
DanielBMarkham
Good news that you're working on the replacements! Version 2.0 is always
better than 1.0 -- once you get the bugs worked out.

Best of luck. Kids are can be a lot of sweat and tears, but they're also the
best thing you can experience in life. "Terrible blessings" might be a good
aphorism.

~~~
dilanj
On the contrary, studies have shown that V1.0s overwhelmingly tend to be the
higher achievers.

~~~
Shamiq
Cohort effects!

------
eisokant
Congratulations Paul! I wish you and your wife all the best during and after
the pregnancy. - Eiso

~~~
habs
Ditto !!!

------
adamc
Congrats to both of them, and best wishes.

------
niels_olson
Congratulations! Wish you the best.

------
functionoid
Congratulations to both of you.

------
michjeanty
congratulations to Jessica and PG.

------
adharmad
congrats and best wishes!

------
kajecounterhack
Congrats!

------
misterbwong
Congrats!

